# Neue Gabel für Slide 140



## dergabbagandalf (8. August 2013)

Hi,
ich bin für mein 2012 Slide auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel, die Fox Talas mit 150mm soll raus. Stellt sich nur die Frage was rein soll. Hat hier z.B. jemand Erfahrungen mit der aktuellen RS Pike? Auf die Absenkfunktion könnte ich sogar verzichten. Bin die Gabel in einem anderen Rad gefahren und war recht angetan.
150mm Federweg (oder auch mehr wenn es die Geometrie zulässt), Tapered Shaft und 15mm Steckachse sollten es schon sein.


----------



## TommyTaifun (9. August 2013)

Keine Antwort, dafür eine Frage. Wa für einen Steuersatz willst Du einbauen? Für eine tapered Gabel kenne ich nur einen integrierten, und der ist wegen des winzigen, offenen Lagers ein wenig fragwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (9. August 2013)

Um den Steuersatz habe ich mir noch garkeine großen gedanken gemacht, aber soweit ich weiß kann man halt einen StSa für tapered ins 2012 Modell einbauen, oder bin ich da jetzt etwa auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Braunbaer (9. August 2013)

Was stört Dich denn an der Fox?


----------



## TommyTaifun (10. August 2013)

Ins Steuerrohr vom Slide 140 passt unten eigentlich nur ein Steuersatz mit externem Lager (für tapered). Das bedeutet dann einen knappen cm mehr an Höhe. Wie erwähnt gibt's da eine Alternative. Im Slide Thread wird der recht ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## ml IX (16. August 2013)

Mal über die RS Sektor Gedanken gemacht. Hab bis jetzt nur Positives gehört und Preis/Leistung top


----------



## endhirn (16. August 2013)

Also ich hab den Umbau schon gemacht, bin nicht der Schwerste und habe mich für eine RS Revelation Solo Air RTC3 entschieden und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Für eine Gabel mit tapered Schaft brauchst du einen anderen Steuersatz oder zumindest musst du die untere Lagerschale tauschen. 
Meine Revelation ist auch tapered und die Front kommt dadurch eben höher. 
Mehr Höhe als jetzt möchte ich aber nicht fahren, denn dann wird die Sache doch recht unausgeglichen zwischen Front und Heck.


----------



## duc-mo (20. August 2013)

Warum überhaupt Tapered??? Die Vorteile an Steifigkeit sind minimal und man muss unnötigerweise den Steuersatz tauschen... Da würde ich eher ne Lyrik mit geradem Schaft einbauen. Die Einbauhöhe ist auch nicht wesentlich größer als bei Revelation + Externes Lager und man hat 10mm mehr Federweg und eine steifere Gabel mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Mich würde aber auch erst mal interessieren was an der Fox überhaupt stört!?!


----------



## ekib (6. Oktober 2014)

In meinem Slude 7.0 Modell 2014 ist eine Rock Shox Revelation RL 2P, Taper, QR15 verbaut.nich werde die gegen eine Fox tauschen. Bin vom Ansprechverhalten nicht überzeugt.


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Oktober 2014)

RS Pike - die Referenz Gabel von RS!!!!! Sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und relativ günstig zu haben, ca. 600-700€. Siehe Umbau Thread von RS Rev auf RS Pike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-pike-im-radon-slide-130-9-0-sl.716900/


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2014)

Das 12er Slide hat ein Steuerrohr das nicht gerade ideal für tapered ist. Mit externen Schalen ist es möglich, aber die Front kommt etwas höher, ohne das der Federweg größer wird...

Ich würde mir den Stress nicht machen, zumal ich mit der Rev RCT3 umgebaut auf Coil ziemlich happy bin...

Alternativ würde ich wirklich mal über eine Lyrik nachdenken. Die ist zwar schwerer als die Pike, gibt's dafür aber mit geradem Schaft und ist von der Leistung sicher nicht schlechter als die Pike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2014)

getravelte Manitou Mattoc!!


----------



## Oldzchool (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich würde gerne mein Slide 140 Bj. 2012 etwas Endurolastiger gestallten. Ich dachte an eine Gabel mit 160mm und 34-36er Standrohren. Allerdings habe ich da die Sorge, ob die Geometrie das zulässt und inwieweit man mit dem Slide überhaupt "Enduro" fahre kann? Oder ob ein stabilerer Rahmen nicht besser wäre...?
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort oder Erfahrungen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2014)

Oldzchool schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Auch ich würde gerne mein Slide 140 Bj. 2012 etwas Endurolastiger gestallten. Ich dachte an eine Gabel mit 160mm und 34-36er Standrohren. Allerdings habe ich da die Sorge, ob die Geometrie das zulässt und inwieweit man mit dem Slide überhaupt "Enduro" fahre kann? Oder ob ein stabilerer Rahmen nicht besser wäre...?
> Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort oder Erfahrungen



Hi,

das Slide 140mm ist von uns offiziell nicht für 160mm Gabeln freigegeben, da das Rad mit dieser Federwegslänge nicht auf dem Prüfstand war und uns somit keine Testergebnisse vorliegen. Wir hatten damals auch das Slide ED im Angebot, dieses hatte allerdings einen anderen Hauptrahmen...ein Umbau also nur auf eigene Gefahr...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2014)

Oldzchool schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Auch ich würde gerne mein Slide 140 Bj. 2012 etwas Endurolastiger gestallten. Ich dachte an eine Gabel mit 160mm und 34-36er Standrohren. Allerdings habe ich da die Sorge, ob die Geometrie das zulässt und inwieweit man mit dem Slide überhaupt "Enduro" fahre kann? Oder ob ein stabilerer Rahmen nicht besser wäre...?
> Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort oder Erfahrungen


Kann da nur Abraten der Slide 140 Rahmen ist 2008 entstanden, Rahmen aus dieser Zeit sind mit Enduro Umbauten meist
Überfordert zudem die Gabelhöhen ein sehr hohen BB ergäbe also stimmt im ende nichts .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## lordbritannia (23. Oktober 2014)

nimm doch eine dual position (160+140), dann hast du kein Risiko falls das Rädchen bergauf nicht mehr will....


----------



## Oldzchool (24. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich schaue mich mal nach einem Rahmen um, der damit besser zurechtkommt. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

Oldzchool schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich schaue mich mal nach einem Rahmen um, der damit besser zurechtkommt. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite


Der 150er Rahmen hat 160gr. mehr bringt aber bei vielen werten fast 100%  mehr. Daher bin ich da nicht so Begeistert .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Kann da nur Abraten der Slide 140 Rahmen ist 2008 entstanden, Rahmen aus dieser Zeit sind mit Enduro Umbauten meist
> Überfordert zudem die Gabelhöhen ein sehr hohen BB ergäbe also stimmt im ende nichts .  Gruß Bodo



Lieber Bodo,

was genau meinst du damit?

Liebe Grüsse und vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Thiel (22. November 2014)

Das Tretlager kommt zu hoch. BB = Bottom Bracket


----------



## Derivator22 (22. November 2014)

Danke, aber ich beziehe mich auf die Aussage, dass der Rahmen mit "Enduro" "überfordert" sei und wüsste gerne, in welcher Hinsicht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich beziehe mich auf die Aussage, dass der Rahmen mit "Enduro" "überfordert" sei und wüsste gerne, in welcher Hinsicht.


Ich sage nicht überfordert sondern von allen Slide Rahmen am wenigsten auf die Anforderung die
modernes Enduro erfüllen sollte vorbereitet ist. Daher sehe ich diese Umbauten etwas Kritsch .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Derivator22 (23. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht überfordert sondern von allen Slide Rahmen am wenigsten auf die Anforderung die
> modernes Enduro erfüllen sollte vorbereitet ist. Daher sehe ich diese Umbauten etwas Kritsch .
> Gruß Bodo



Lieber Bodo,
du selbst sprichst von "überfordert", weswegen ich es auch so zitiert und aufgefasst habe.
Meinst du damit die Haltbarkeit bzw. die Toleranz gegenüber den Belastungen d. Enduro?

Das hier war schließlich die Beschreibung des Rahmens auf der bike-discount Homepage:

,,_Viele Testsiege und hervorragende Bewertungen haben das Slide 140 in den letzen Jahren zu einer kleinen Legende werden lassen. Egal ob Alpencross, entspannte Feierabendrunden, Marathons, knifflige Trails und rasante Downhills: Die Bikes der Slide All-Mountain-Familie mit ihrer typischen, zentralen Sitzposition beherrschen jedes Gelände. Herzstück des Slide 140 ist ein von Bodo Probst konzipierter Rahmen aus Triple Butted Alu 7005 mit 140 mm Federweg. Unser Team hat bei dessen Entwicklung besonderen Fokus auf optimale Steifigkeit und perfektes Handling gelegt. Das Ergebnis ist ein Rahmen, der einen der besten STW-Werte auf dem Markt hat und in jeder Fahrsituation bestmögliche Kontrolle und Sicherheit bietet! Auch ist es gelungen, die Bremskräfte sowie die entstehende Hitze optimal in den Rahmen einzuleiten. Besonders im, für das Bergauf-Pedalieren genutzten, Übersetzungsbereich sind Antriebseinflüsse und Wipptendenzen dank der überlegenen Kinematik auf ein Minimum reduziert._"


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. November 2014)

Ich hab mein Slide AM140 Fourseason in XL letztes Jahr auf die Pike 160 umgebaut.

Fazit:  Läuft super!
Einschränkung: Ich wiege mit Rucksack deutlich unter 80 kg!

Was man aber bedenken muss, durch den external cup kommt das Rad vorne 20 mm höher als mit der Revelation 150!

Bergab fährt sich das Rad super so, ich fahre aber auch eher langsam. Natürlich kann man so höhere Stufen abrollenals zuvor, auch bekommt man in extrem steilem Gelände später Überschlagsängste. Serpentinenzirkeln ist für mich nicht schlechter geworden, da bei steilen und engen Serpentinen das flachere anstellen den minimal längeren Radstand gut kompensiert. Umsetzen geht genauso gut. Die Laufruhe in flowigen Stücken hat natürlich profitiert.

Was dagegen verständlicherweise gelitten hat ist die Kletterfähigkeit, ein paar Rampen, die mit der abgesenkten Revelation noch gingen gehen mit der nicht abgesenkten Pike nicht mehr. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Rampen dann so steil, dass meine Beine selbst bei 22/36 das nicht lange mitmachen würden und ich dann eh schieben würde. Und bei einer 2 m Passage kann ich auch grad abspringen.

Die Absenkfunktion vermisse ich genausowenig wie die Lenkerfernsteuerung für den Gabellockout.


----------



## jony1515 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hätte auch eine Frage bzgl. umbau des Slide 7.0 2012. Der fox RP23 in meinem Rad hat nun leider das zeitliche gesegnet. er müsste dringend zum service und er hat auch schon ein paar schrammen/steinschläge auf der gleitfläche. Nun wollt ich evtl direkt einen neuen dämpfer verbauen und mir das geld für den Service sparen. Hab deswegen heute mal grob nachgemessen und es sieht so aus als ob ein dämpfer mit einer einbaulänge von 200 mm und einem Hub von 57 mm noch rein passen würde. Etwas mehr Federweg wäre mir hinten schon recht. 

Hat da jemand erfahrungswerte wie sich die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten ändert, bzw was sagt das Radon Team dazu? Macht der Rahmen das überhaupt mit?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Dezember 2014)

jony1515 schrieb:


> Hätte auch eine Frage bzgl. umbau des Slide 7.0 2012. Der fox RP23 in meinem Rad hat nun leider das zeitliche gesegnet. er müsste dringend zum service und er hat auch schon ein paar schrammen/steinschläge auf der gleitfläche. Nun wollt ich evtl direkt einen neuen dämpfer verbauen und mir das geld für den Service sparen. Hab deswegen heute mal grob nachgemessen und es sieht so aus als ob ein dämpfer mit einer einbaulänge von 200 mm und einem Hub von 57 mm noch rein passen würde. Etwas mehr Federweg wäre mir hinten schon recht.
> 
> Hat da jemand erfahrungswerte wie sich die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten ändert, bzw was sagt das Radon Team dazu? Macht der Rahmen das überhaupt mit?


Hallo jony1515, 
ich habe Deine Frage bzgl. der Dämpfer-Einbaumaße an unseren Entwickler weitergeleitet, ich schreibe Dir, sobald ich Bescheid bekomme. Allerdings kannst Du nicht den Federweg eines Bikes verändern, indem Du einen anderen Dämpfer einbaust! Der Federweg ist bei Fahrrädern durch die Konstruktion des Rahmens begrenzt. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Dezember 2014)

jony1515 schrieb:


> (...) Hab deswegen heute mal grob nachgemessen und es sieht so aus als ob ein dämpfer mit einer einbaulänge von 200 mm und einem Hub von 57 mm noch rein passen würde. Etwas mehr Federweg wäre mir hinten schon recht. (...)


Ich hab vor einiger Zeit auch mal nachgemessen und dann die Geometrie des Rades in ein CAD Programm geschoben. Ja, von 190/50 auf 200/57 würde wohl passen, wobei ich mangels passenden Dämpfers nicht geschaut habe, ob das Barrel irgendwo noch anstösst. Ich meine aber vor Jahren mal Berichte von Leuten gelesen haben, die das gemacht haben.
den Federweg hinten bringst Du damit auch recht genau von 140 mm auf 160 mm, unter den folgenden Kosten:

-Du kommst erstmal hinten höher, müsstest also vorne auf ne 170er 1 1/8 Gabel oder ne 160 tapered (und damit EC) wechseln, um nicht permanent bergab zu fahren.
-Dein Tretlager kommt dann 1-2 cm hoch (je nachdem, was Du mit der Gabel machst)
-Du verlässt mit den Modifikationen die Spezifikationen des Rads (aber das muss ja eh jeder selbst wissen)

Ist aber eigentlich OT, da es hier ja um andere Gabeln ging ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (8. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ich habe Deine Frage bzgl. der Dämpfer-Einbaumaße an unseren Entwickler weitergeleitet, ich schreibe Dir, sobald ich Bescheid bekomme.



Kannst Du die Antwort hier veröffentlichen?
Damit wäre dem einen oder anderen 140er Slider sicherlich geholfen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Dezember 2014)

... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-am-ed-umbauen.531624/ ... erst 2,5 Jahre her 
Der letzte Post sagt, es passt


----------



## Hike_O (8. Dezember 2014)

den Thread hatte ich vergessen


----------



## jony1515 (8. Dezember 2014)

Super danke, toller service von euch radon-bikes.

Ja des wäre dann auch mein zweiter gedanke gewesen vorne auch die gabel zu wechseln. (dann sind wir auch nicht mehr OT  )
Bin nämlich am überlegen nächsten sommer mir einen Endurolastigeren Rahmen zu besorgen, in den ich dann die gabel auch verbauen könnte. Somit wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt eine 160er Taperd Gabel zu kaufen und den Zentimeter, den ich am Steuersatz für den Umbau verschenke, in kauf zu nehmen. Das der Dämpfer in einen aktuellen Endurorahmen noch passt kann ich mir aber auch trotz einer Einbaulänge von 200 mm leider nicht vorstellen (oder irre ich da?). Aber der komplette umbau würde so für die nächste Saison mehr Sinn ergeben da ich dann, wie du sagst Elend, vorne und hinten höher bin.




DasLangeElend schrieb:


> l oder ne 160 tapered (und damit EC)



kannst du mir evtl noch sagen was die abkürzung EC bedeuted?

den Thread hatte ich auch schon gelesen. wollte aber noch auf nummer sicher gehen weil die darin vom 2011 Modell sprechen und ich nicht sicher bin in wie weit die übereinstimmen und es vom 2012 Modell kein ED mehr gab.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo jony1515,
> ich habe Deine Frage bzgl. der Dämpfer-Einbaumaße an unseren Entwickler weitergeleitet, ich schreibe Dir, sobald ich Bescheid bekomme. Allerdings kannst Du nicht den Federweg eines Bikes verändern, indem Du einen anderen Dämpfer einbaust! Der Federweg ist bei Fahrrädern durch die Konstruktion des Rahmens begrenzt.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Eine Freigabe für den Einbau eines 200 / 57 Dämpfers Serie 190 / 51 gibt es von Radon nicht . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Dezember 2014)

jony1515 schrieb:


> Hätte auch eine Frage bzgl. umbau des Slide 7.0 2012. Der fox RP23 in meinem Rad hat nun leider das zeitliche gesegnet. er müsste dringend zum service und er hat auch schon ein paar schrammen/steinschläge auf der gleitfläche. Nun wollt ich evtl direkt einen neuen dämpfer verbauen und mir das geld für den Service sparen. Hab deswegen heute mal grob nachgemessen und es sieht so aus als ob ein dämpfer mit einer einbaulänge von 200 mm und einem Hub von 57 mm noch rein passen würde. Etwas mehr Federweg wäre mir hinten schon recht.
> 
> Hat da jemand erfahrungswerte wie sich die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten ändert, bzw was sagt das Radon Team dazu? Macht der Rahmen das überhaupt mit?


Hallo jony1515, 
ich habe jetzt ein Feedback bekommen: meine Aussage, der Federweg sei nicht beeinflussbar, war falsch. Jedoch wird von unserer Seite aus dringend von solchen Umbauten abgeraten, d.h., sowohl eine Gabel mit mehr Hub als auch eine Verlängerung des Hinterbau-Federwegs. Wir haben den Rahmen nie mit einem solchen Aufbau getestet und wissen nicht, was passiert. Das betrifft sowohl das Fahrverhalten wie auch die Haltbarkeit. Auf jeden Fall geschieht eine solcher Umbau auf eigenes Risiko, eventuelle Garantieansprüche gehen verloren! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## pommodore (29. März 2015)

Ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran, da ich eine themenverwandte Frage habe:

Ich will bei einem Radon Slide AM (Jahrgang 2012) die RockShox Revelation mit einem tapered Gabelschaft gegen eine Fox Talas mit durchgehendem 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft tauschen. Da der Rahmen ja ein durchgehendes 1,5"-Steuerrohr hat, müsste die Umsetzung technisch möglich sein. Hierfür muss ich ja nur die obere Steuersatzschale tauschen, da sich der Schaftdurchmesser leidglich oben verbreitet. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Lagerschale für den Rahmen passend ist(semi-integriert?)?

Werkzeug für den Steuersatztausch hab ich, Erfahrung beim selbertauschen von Ahead-Steuersätzen auch.

Nachtrag:
würde der hier passen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS56-38-1-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34907/


----------



## Slide_am (30. Dezember 2015)

Hi	ich habe bei meinem slide 140 7.0 2012  die fox talas 150 gegen  eine pike 160 getauscht .

Musste für die neue gabel  das untere lager wechseln da nun tapered   .   Der lager satz war ZS49/40   unten  und oben ZS49/28.6 . 

Sicher  das die revelation tapered ist ?? 

Gruß  marko


----------



## Hike_O (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube das Thema ist schon erledigt, aber gem. BodoProbst sind max. 150er Gabeln freigegeben.
Wie fährt sich dein 140er mit 160er Gabel? Allein durch den geänderten Steuersatz kommt doch auch schon ein Zentimeter mehr an Länge hinzu.
Funzt das alles noch ordentlich, oder ist das Tretlager so endlich mal hoch genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slide_am (31. Dezember 2015)

Nabend     oh ja ist wohl schon ne weile her ^^

Fährt sich aber wirklich gut und  hätte ich viel früher machen sollen .
Mit dem steuersatz "gravity 2 " von fsa baut der steuersatz nicht höher und den einen cm der gabel ist nicht wirklich merkbar was aber auch darann liegen kann das ich deutlich mehr SAG  fahre als vorher , da mir vorher die talas immer durchgerauscht ist .Hatte eigentlich vor die pike auf 150 zu traveln  aber nun super zufrieden und lasse das so.  Die pike senkt sich bei mir ca 2.8 cm ab wobei die talas max 1.5 cm geschaft hat . Kurbel ist aber immernoch viel zu tief ^^

Kann die gabel nur empfehlen !!!

dann noch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## duc-mo (1. Januar 2016)

Hike_O schrieb:


> oder ist das Tretlager so endlich mal hoch genug?





Slide_am schrieb:


> Kurbel ist aber immernoch viel zu tief ^^



Ich versteh das mal als Ironie...


----------



## Hike_O (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues!
Da ich oft mal mit den Pedalen hängen bleibe weil mir 1cm fehlte, meinte ich das schon ein bißchen ernst.
So ein Umbau könnte den entscheidenden Unterschied machen.

@Slide_am: Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Gravity2.


----------



## Slide_am (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich sitze und engere kurven fahre und dann noch wurzeln oder so kommen dann berühre ich beim treten auch schonmal den boden . das ist jetzt aber immernoch so .

Der steuersatz muss halt  öfter mal gefettet werden da kein industrielager verbaut ist .
Zur langlebigkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen .


----------



## souldriver (4. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem niedrigen Tretlager ist mir jetzt auch wieder aufgefallen, als ich das Slide nach längerer Zeit mal wieder benutzt habe. Beim Versuch ein paar nicht allzu hohe Stufen hoch zu fahren, voll ausgehebeltl Bei Wurzeln darf man/ich auch nicht weiter pedalieren ...
Sollte ich jemals die Gabel tauschen, würde ich nach einer höher bauenden Ausschau halten.


----------



## duc-mo (5. Januar 2016)

Wurzeln durch ein höheres Tretlager"befahrbar" zu machen ist ne super Idee. Ein 40cm hohes Tretlager wäre doch was und dann kann man auch weiterhin 3fach mit nen 54er Kettenblatt nutzen ohne an Stufen auf zu setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (6. Januar 2016)

Das sieht sicherlich lustig aus.
Dass das TL zu hoch ist, ist auch nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt.
Es ist im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail etwas tiefer und das sorgt gelegentlich für Aufsetzer.
Dass man in Kurven und Wurzeln die Pedale nicht in der Untenstellung halten sollte ist soweit auch jedem klar, denke ich.

Ist der Unterschied zwischen HT und Fully generell so zu sehen, dass Fullys eher niedrigere TL aufweisen?
Alleine durch den Dämpfer hat man ja schon keinen festen Abstand zwischen TL und Boden.


----------

